# impaginare



## Monviso

Mi trovo con un corso che ha questo titolo "Grafica e impaginazione per ebook", nell'ambito dell'editoria. Non so come tradurre allo spagnolo "impaginare". Grazie dei suggerimenti


----------



## gatogab

Monviso said:


> Mi trovo con un corso che ha questo titolo "Grafica e impaginazione per ebook", nell'ambito dell'editoria. Non so come tradurre allo spagnolo "impaginare". Grazie dei suggerimenti


 
Podría ser _'paginar'._
No estoy seguro si es un término técnico.


----------



## francisgranada

Forse _*empaginar*_

Ho trovato la seguente frase su internet:
_La búsqueda está__ hecha, mi duda está al momento de empaginar los  resultados ah y leer los archivos word u otros para colocar una pequeña  descripción._


----------



## gatogab

francisgranada said:


> Forse _*empaginar*_
> 
> Ho trovato la seguente frase su internet:
> _La búsqueda está__ hecha, mi duda está al momento de empaginar los resultados ah y leer los archivos word u otros para colocar una pequeña descripción._


 
Desgraciadamente "*empaginar"*  no la encuentro en mis diccionarios.
Seguiré buscando.


----------



## 0scar

_Compaginar, compaginación._


----------



## Tomby

Yo recuerdo que hace años existía la *encuadernación* (hacer un libro de varios fásciculos, revistas, apuntes, etc.) El verbo correspondiene es *encuadernar*. Normalmente se realizaba en talleres de encuadernación y también en imprentas.
Al tratarse de "_Grafica e impaginazione per *ebook*_" [via informatica] no se si se puede utilizar el término encuadernación.
El verbo "compaginar", en España, se suele utilizar como "compatibilizar", por ejemplo, "_Pedro trabaja de carpintero y estudia Historia_", podemos decir que "_Pedro compagina el trabajo con los estudios_".


----------



## flljob

Según el DUE:
*compaginar* (del lat. «compaginäre») 

2 AGráf. Combinar las galeradas para formar las planas. Ajustar.

Creo que el término italiano compagina con este.

En italiano, del Garzanti: 
*impaginare* 
distribuire il testo composto e le eventuali illustrazioni secondo l’ordine e la misura stabiliti, così da formare una pagina per la stampa | in legatoria, raccogliere e disporre ordinatamente le pagine o i fascicoli per la legatura in volume 
© 2006, De Agostini Scuola S.p.a. - Garzanti Linguistica


Saludos


----------



## Monviso

Podría decir entonces curso de "compaginación"? No suena muy bien en español, es verdad que la acepción m

...no terminé la frase: la acepción más común de compaginar es la de hacer compatibles varias cosas. Pero es cierto que la definición del DUE da otro significado. Gracias


----------



## LAERRANTE

Diagramar?

_Diagramación

Diagramar es distribuir, organizar los elementos del mensaje bimedia (texto e imagen) en el espacio bidimensional (el papel) mediante criterios de jerarquización (importancia) buscando funcionalidad del mensaje (fácil lectura) bajo una apariencia estética agradable (aplicación adecuada de tipografías y colores)._http://http://sisbib.unmsm.edu.pe/b...undamentos_de_diagramacion/Diseño_grafico.htm


----------



## Neuromante

Es "empaginar", aunque no aparezca en el diccionario. Muy posiblemente se escriba "en paginar", no lo sé, solo lo he oído, nunca lo he visto escrito.


----------



## 0scar

*compaginare 
*_tipog._ Impaginare
(Diz. Hoepli)

" Diagramación, maquetación, composición de página , *compaginación,*  son diferentes términos que se usan para referirse a una misma cosa "
http://www.slideshare.net/elaceituno/tipografia-y-maquetacion6


----------



## ursu-lab

Più che nei dizionari, in casi simili forse è opportuno anche controllare che verbo utilizzano coloro che* nella realt*à svolgono questo lavoro. 
Nelle descrizioni di due dei programmi informatici più diffusi (Quarkxpress o Illustrator), si usa moltissimo "maquetar" o "diseñar".

"Maquetar" dovrebbe essere quello più specifico. Qui non si parla di "tipografia" in senso tradizionale ("impaginare per la stampa"), ma di programmi informatici per la creazione di riviste elettroniche o libri che non verranno mai stampati su carta.

E, come dice Monviso, non c'è alcun dubbio che *in Spagna*


> la acepción más común de compaginar es la de *hacer compatibles varias cosas*.


:

es. compaginar trabajo y vida familiar.


----------



## 0scar

¿Importa algo  lo que significa _compagina_r en un contexto no técnico y diferente al de este hilo? 

La _compaginación/diagramación/maquetación/etc_. para los diarios de papel se hace por computación desde hace por lo menos cincuenta años, antes de que existiera la PC.


----------



## ursu-lab

0scar said:


> los diarios de papel se hace por *computación *desde hace por lo menos cincuenta años, *antes de que existiera la PC*.


 Forse vuoi dire con dei macchinari elettronici (che sono diversi dagli calcolatori elettronici), vero? 
In realtà il doppio significato della parola forse c'entra, visto che *in Spagna*, nel campo dell'*editoria* *digitale* (e non solo), non si usa "compaginar", ma "maquetar".


----------



## 0scar

Quiero decir antes de que existiera la PC (Personal Computer tipo IBM) de las que derivan las computadoras que usamos todos.

Antes de la PC, las grandes editoriales ya armaban/compaginaban/etc./etc. las  páginas digitalmente, usando una computadora, monitor y procesador de textos.


----------



## Neuromante

A ver:
Maquetar implica, entre otras cosas, la gráfica y este curso es de "gráfica e impaginazione" así que no se puede traducir por "maquetación/maquetado" porque es evidente que se refiere a otra cosa.

Yo entiendo que se está hablando de la distribución en páginas, visto que los E-books, que yo sepa, tienen páginas -Electrónicas, pero páginas- y no son documentos PDF. A cada página electrónica le corresponde una cantidad de contenido y con frecuencia se tiene a buscar el que cada edición tenga el mismo número de páginas, con exactamente el mismo contenido en cada una. Y esto al margen del tipo de fuente, tamaño de las imágenes etc (Maquetación)


Por otro lado, cambiando un poco de tema: Yo y me consta que millones de personas no usamos computadoras, usamos ordenadores. Las computadoras son los PC y eso es una marca registrada de Windows, ningún MAC es una computadora.


----------

